# Feinfilter, aber wie?



## Dodi (6. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Mit unserem Filter - SiFi-Patrone, Japanmatten, Aquarock und seit kurzem auch Eiweißabschäumer sind wir nicht zufrieden, da die Schwebstoffe nicht herausgefiltert werden. Das System ist zwar wesentlich wartungsärmer als das alte mit den Bürsten, aber im Wasser sind leider viele Trub-/Schwebstoffe.

Nun sind wir am überlegen, ob wir nicht eine Art "Feinfilter" mit integrieren. Uns schwebt da ein PVC-Container (schon vorhanden: 100x120x80 cm) vor, der evtl. mit Schaumstoffmatten und noch Filterflies bestückt werden soll.

Was haltet Ihr davon - oder habt Ihr evtl. andere Ideen, wie wir unser Wasser klarer bekommen?

Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören!


----------



## Olli.P (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hi Dodi,


also ich würde empfehlen, einen Pflanzenfilter mit integriertem Absetzbecken nach dem Hauptfilter zu schalten........ 

Also bei uns hat's jedenfalls geholfen......... 

Nachdem wir den zweiten Pf in Betrieb genommen haben, ist das Wasser im Hauptteich jedenfalls klarer geworden..............

Ob das bei euch in welchergröße funzt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber das hängt wahrs. auch von der Durchflussmenge und Größe des Pf ab...............


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hallo Dodi, 

hast du`s schon mal mit Filterwatte in der letzten Filterkammer versucht? 
Die holt eigentlich alles raus. 

Allerdings wirst du die Filterwatte anfangs recht oft auswaschen müssen, bis das gröbste raus ist. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke Olaf und Rainer für Eure Antworten!

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Guppy (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hallo!
Das mit der Filterwatte kann ich bestätigen!
Wir müssen sie alle 2 Tage wechseln, dafür ist das Wasser sehr klar!


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hi Dodi,

also die Idee mit dem Pflanzenfilter ist garnicht so schlecht denke ich.
Bei mir funktioniert dies seit dem Frühjahr einwandfrei.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Trommelfilter!!!

Allerdings ist dies eine recht teure Lösung.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Guppy: danke! 
Mein Zulieferer hat mir jedoch von Filterwatte abgeraten, soll eher was für Aquarien sein.

@ Heiko:
danke auch Dir! Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich keine Pflanzen im Teich hätte... Ich habe eine recht große, flache Pflanzenzone und dort wuchert es immo wahnsinnig! Die Pflanzenzone wird jedoch nicht von unten durchspült, wie es bei einem Pflanzenfilter wohl üblich ist, oder?

Trommelfilter wäre natürlich schön, jedoch haben wir letztes Jahr erst einen neuen Filter bezahlen müssen - und dann noch min. 3.000 Euronen für den Trommelfilter? Nee, danke, das wird uns zu teuer...


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hi Dodi,

mein Pflanz- bzw. Bodenfilter ist so aufgebaut

 

nicht so auf die Feinheit des zeichnes achten, dass ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding.

So sieht der Bodenfilter im Moment aus

 
 

und so sieht das Wasser seit dem Frühjahr aus

 

Der Kies liegt in 2 Meter tiefe.

Also ich kann nur sagen das ich mehr als zufrieden bin.
Als Vorfilter läuft bei mir eine Absetztkammer, sowie ein Patronenfilter.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

huhu Dodi

ich hab vor etwa einer woche vor dem kleinen bachlauf eine reihe pflanzkörbe mit verschiedenen pflanzen ( zyperngras, __ schilf etc )gesetzt und alles in edelsplit gesetzt.bis auf einen kleinen , 10 cm durchgang  muß das wasser nun erst durch den kies.
der durchgang ist für die fischis, die immer zwischen teich und biotop/ pflanzenfilter hin und her pendeln.
ich weiß nicht genau obs nun der filter ist , aber ich hab weitgehenst klares wasser, während vorher wirklich alles trüb war.massig schwebealgen waren drin.
werde noch ein paar pflanzkörbe in den größeren teich stellen , egal ob die kois sich dran gütlich tun oder nicht. mich hats überzeugt und ist eine recht preiswerte lösung.


liebe grüssle 
sister


----------



## Dodi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Moin Heiko!

Danke für Deine Zeichnung und den Bildern vom Pflanzenfilter!
Vielleicht kann ich ja so etwas ähnliches bei mir noch mit "einbauen"...

Moin Ulla!

Danke auch Dir für Deinen Beitrag - schön, dass es Dir offensichtlich geholfen hat.
Muss mal sehen, wie ich es jetzt bei mir "angehe"...


----------



## Regina (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Feinfilter, aber wie?*

Hallo Dodi,

ich hab zwar nur einen Miniteich mit einem Zwergenpflanzenfilter, aber ich muss sagen seitdem wir den Pflanzenfilter in Gebauch haben ist das Wasser klar und ohne Trübstoffe.


----------

